# 8ft x 18ft theater???



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and looking forward to learning.

I'll jump right in here with my first question.
I'm finishing my basement and pondering the idea of building a home theater however I have a problem as the room available for the project is only 8'x18' with 8' ceiling.
Can I make it work? I believe I could get either 2 rows with 2 chairs each or go with front row 2 chairs and back row 3 chairs this would be enough for my small family. Just wonder if the 8 ft width will work for function and sound?
Give me your thoughts and better yet pics.

thank you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome. I've seen people do it in much smaller rooms than that. While the width could be better, the 18' length is more than enough. 2 rows you'll have to watch - not so much front to back but getting good viewing angles of the bottom of the screen from the rear row without having the riser making things cramped. If you don't do soffits, you should be fine.

Bryan


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm glad to hear it's been done before and that it works, now to go frame in the final wall and get started.

I have quit a few questions right off the get go related to the construction of the room. Is this the best place to post them?

Here is one that comes to mind right now.
1) Is it acceptable to have all my a/v equipment in a small closet not attached to the media room? There really is no way to have it in the same room unless I placed it on the floor under the screen. 

Thank you


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can put your AV Equipment where ever you want... If you put it in a closet make sure you have enough ventilation. You might want to put a fan in the room to pullout the heat or plumb it with a air conditioner.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

as bpape said, it can work, it'll just be a bit of work. especially with the width.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If the equipment cabinet is going to be in an adjacent room, then it won't be a problem..
You just have to use an IR extender unit to remotely control the gear in the other room..


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for the replies and help I am very excited to get going with this project.

I have my concerns about it being so narrow but there isn't anything I can do about that so I'm glad I have found experts to gather advice from. I just think of it as being more cozy.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just watch the screen width so you're not pushing speakers all the way against the wall, unless you're going under the screen (not really recommended). I think you already have the seating down at a reasonable amount but if you want to go 3 wide, you'll pretty much have to go with a couch as opposed to recliners.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Since your room is only 8' wide why not consider building a false front wall and using a Acoustically transparent screen and high your sub or subs and speakers behind it? That's what I would do personally and it would also look great to have the entire front wall being all screen!


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> Since your room is only 8' wide why not consider building a false front wall and using a Acoustically transparent screen and high your sub or subs and speakers behind it? That's what I would do personally and it would also look great to have the entire front wall being all screen!


That sounds like an interesting idea I'll have to look into the transparent screen.
It's all alien to me at this point.

Is it correct to assume that with such a narrow room I won't be able to have speakers in the side walls? Will I just have fronts middle and rears oh and of course subs?

Almost finished framing in the media room today. Next is the rear seat riser how big does it need to be "front to rear" in order to fit the nice cinema style recliners? I have been looking at some chairs that only need 4 inches of clearance from the rear wall and when they are reclined they are 68" front to back just not sure how big to make the riser? Also where should I place electrical outlets in the riser for the power chairs?

Man I have so many question is there a getting started thread or something similar that would cover the basics like screen size and selection?


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> That sounds like an interesting idea I'll have to look into the transparent screen.
> It's all alien to me at this point.
> 
> Is it correct to assume that with such a narrow room I won't be able to have speakers in the side walls? Will I just have fronts middle and rears oh and of course subs?
> ...


Sorry but what do you mean by "have speakers in the side walls" ? Do you mean that you're thinking about using in wall speakers for your surrounds? 

Ideally you'd want to have the depth of the rear riser 72". Yes you should wire in a electrical receptacle in the front of the riser for the first row to plug into.

You're doing the right thing and just keep posting any questions you have in this thread and I'm sure people will reply.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> Sorry but what do you mean by "have speakers in the side walls" ? Do you mean that you're thinking about using in wall speakers for your surrounds?
> 
> Ideally you'd want to have the depth of the rear riser 72". Yes you should wire in a electrical receptacle in the front of the riser for the first row to plug into.
> 
> You're doing the right thing and just keep posting any questions you have in this thread and I'm sure people will reply.


Thanks for the info on the riser I will be building that tomorrow.

As for the speakers I am not sure what a room this size can handle. Should I go with a 5.1 system? The question "have speakers in the side walls" was more in regard to going with a 7.1 system and having the side speakers directly next to someone's ear. I have read that in wall speakers are bad is this true?


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> Thanks for the info on the riser I will be building that tomorrow.
> 
> As for the speakers I am not sure what a room this size can handle. Should I go with a 5.1 system? The question "have speakers in the side walls" was more in regard to going with a 7.1 system and having the side speakers directly next to someone's ear. I have read that in wall speakers are bad is this true?


I wouldn't exactly say that, Triad speakers has some amazing in wall speakers available but they'll literally cost you an arm and a leg. Because you are only going with two seats per row I don't see any reason why you couldn't make 7.1 work for yourself. But I always recommend going with dual subs if your budget would allow for it.

So do you already have your speakers and sub or subs? I'm guessing not but I don't really want to assume.
If you don't have speakers what's your budget?

Also for an AT screen take a look at http://www.seymourav.com for a great quality AT screen. I think if you went with one of their Econo frame screen you could perfectly squeeze the 109" diagonal screen in your room.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

microtheater said:


> when they are reclined they are 68" front to back


Which means your front row will be at least 6 feet from the back wall, making you an ideal candicate for a 7.1-speaker set-up (with excellent side-vs-rear separation in the surround field).


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm the type of person that gets carried away easily with projects so lest say my budget is under $3k for the equipment including projector. I don't have any speakers as of yet. If I have to wait awhile to get some of the components than I will do that if it goes over $3k.

As for the seating I think I can fit a 3 row seat in the back as my room is just a tad over 8' it's actually 101".
So if possible I would like to go with the 7.1 surround and the 107" diagonal screen... Oh my I get excited just thinking about it.

I have to ask a noob question here.. What is an "AT screen?"

Would bookshelf speakers under the screen be enough for the front and center channel?
Where should I place the Subs? I have a 12" riser could I stick them in there or does that cause issues?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Side surrounds are still doable - just not likely in columns and you'd need to keep them up higher. AT screen is great if you can swing the cost. That gives you more flexibility in speaker location vs screen size.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> I'm the type of person that gets carried away easily with projects so lest say my budget is under $3k for the equipment including projector. I don't have any speakers as of yet. If I have to wait awhile to get some of the components than I will do that if it goes over $3k.
> 
> As for the seating I think I can fit a 3 row seat in the back as my room is just a tad over 8' it's actually 101".
> So if possible I would like to go with the 7.1 surround and the 107" diagonal screen... Oh my I get excited just thinking about it.
> ...


AT=acoustically transparent, basically from your seating distance the screen looks like a solid material but as you get within about 6ft you can see that the material has a weave to it to along sound to pass threw it. 

3k for all of your equipment might be a little tough, unless you are willing to get used gear. The screen alone would cost you about $800 plus shipping. You could go with the newest Epson 2030 1080p projector which is only $999. But that would only leave you with about $1000 to get a 7.1 speaker setup and receiver.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> AT=acoustically transparent, basically from your seating distance the screen looks like a solid material but as you get within about 6ft you can see that the material has a weave to it to along sound to pass threw it.
> 
> 3k for all of your equipment might be a little tough, unless you are willing to get used gear. The screen alone would cost you about $800 plus shipping. You could go with the newest Epson 2030 1080p projector which is only $999. But that would only leave you with about $1000 to get a 7.1 speaker setup and receiver.


A

After looking at speakers I now realize that $3k isn't going to be enough so I will just have to spend more. I have awhile before my basement will be done probably at least six months as I'm doing all the work myself, so I will just buy some equipment as I go.

Thanks for everyone's help love this place


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can start with 2.1 and just prewire for the other speakers - add them as budget allows.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> A
> 
> After looking at speakers I now realize that $3k isn't going to be enough so I will just have to spend more. I have awhile before my basement will be done probably at least six months as I'm doing all the work myself, so I will just buy some equipment as I go.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help love this place


Are you fairly good with tools and building stuff? You could build all of your speakers and subs for your theater for a pretty good deal. Check out http://www.diysoundgroup.com, you could build your speakers and subs and get everything from that site. They even offer preassembled crossovers now too.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just to toss another idea out there - not sure of your situation, but quite a few people have gone the route of one row of seats with space in front for bean bag chairs which the kids love. This would remove the need for a riser.

As for the AT screen, another plus for it - if you have young ones where you have to worry about your speakers being wrecked, burying them behind the screen negates that. It also creates a clean front wall look and allows you to focus on the picture. And, as Bryan pointed out earlier, you can go with a larger screen and not have to worry about burying the speakers against the wall which will present audio challenges.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

In my honest opinion with a room only 8' wide an acoustical transparent screen is the only way to go if you're trying to get that movie theatre feel. The just isn't wide enough to have a non-AT screen and still have a good size screen.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> Are you fairly good with tools and building stuff? You could build all of your speakers and subs for your theater for a pretty good deal. Check out http://www.diysoundgroup.com, you could build your speakers and subs and get everything from that site. They even offer preassembled crossovers now too.


Yeah I good with tools and building things  The problem is I have a very very limited knowledge of speakers so I would need someone to tell me what to build ie; all the parts needed and then I could go from there.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> Yeah I good with tools and building things  The problem is I have a very very limited knowledge of speakers so I would need someone to tell me what to build ie; all the parts needed and then I could go from there.


Well that's the beauty of those kits from the DIY site I posted the link to. If you're good at building those kits are screaming your name! There's some forums on that site too that would answer any questions you have on building them. They're really more assembling then building so you shouldn't have any issues building them.

If your budget is tight I would suggest just going with 5.1 to start with. And really for the performance to cost ratio nothing will come close to those DIY speaker kits.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you go with a wall to wall AT screen (which I agree is the way to go) just remember that the side walls will need to be a dark colour to reduce the amount of light bouncing back to the screen, thereby reducing the perceived contrast..
This becomes very critical when your screen is vitually wall to wall..


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Prof. said:


> If you go with a wall to wall AT screen (which I agree is the way to go) just remember that the side walls will need to be a dark colour to reduce the amount of light bouncing back to the screen, thereby reducing the perceived contrast..
> This becomes very critical when your screen is vitually wall to wall..


Id go as far as to say paint all three major walls a dark color since ceiling reflection is a bad thing too. If u can get away with it I'd suggest a deep Greg or even a black if u can


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Prof. said:


> If you go with a wall to wall AT screen (which I agree is the way to go) just remember that the side walls will need to be a dark colour to reduce the amount of light bouncing back to the screen, thereby reducing the perceived contrast..
> This becomes very critical when your screen is vitually wall to wall..





Mike Edwards said:


> Id go as far as to say paint all three major walls a dark color since ceiling reflection is a bad thing too. If u can get away with it I'd suggest a deep Greg or even a black if u can


Completely agree - go as dark as your wife will allow...


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Prof. said:


> If you go with a wall to wall AT screen (which I agree is the way to go) just remember that the side walls will need to be a dark colour to reduce the amount of light bouncing back to the screen, thereby reducing the perceived contrast..
> This becomes very critical when your screen is vitually wall to wall..


I haven't decided yet if I will go with the AT screen. The walls will be dark either way.



Mike Edwards said:


> Id go as far as to say paint all three major walls a dark color since ceiling reflection is a bad thing too. If u can get away with it I'd suggest a deep Greg or even a black if u can


Yep it's a dedicated theater so the walls will be dark (not sure of color yet) and the ceiling will be black.



ALMFamily said:


> Completely agree - go as dark as your wife will allow...


I have the best wife ever she lets me do whatever I want. Truly the best.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

microtheater said:


> I have the best wife ever she lets me do whatever I want. Truly the best.


HANG ON TO THAT WOMAN!

A note on your seating: If you intend to get into any fine-tuning of your audio system, a centered main-listening-position seat is preferably to one off-center, and a small room, sitting closer to speakers, can accentuate "off-center" effects. A small couch or love seat would give seating for two and flexibility for the picky listener to sit in the center if desired. A double-wide powered seat (do they exist?) might be another option. If the system will be used for listening to music, a centered listening position becomes important for soundstage and imaging.

Of course this is only one of many priorities and practicalities to consider. Just thought I would throw that in the mix.

With respect to your questions about surrounds and closeness to listeners, this thread gives a good approach for aiming surrounds so they sound the most balanced through the seating area, along with Brian's advice to mount them high.

Best of luck on your HT project!


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright guys I'm really thinking the AT screen idea is the way to go. I was worried that picture quality suffered with them. Does it?
I can probably get around 2ft a space behind the screen will this be enough space for floor speakers?
Im planning to install the subs in the riser so the will be out of the way. 

Do any of you have a link to a theater build with an AT screen to show me how its done?


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> Alright guys I'm really thinking the AT screen idea is the way to go. I was worried that picture quality suffered with them. Does it?
> I can probably get around 2ft a space behind the screen will this be enough space for floor speakers?
> Im planning to install the subs in the riser so the will be out of the way.
> 
> Do any of you have a link to a theater build with an AT screen to show me how its done?


If you're going with an AT screen I personally think you're better off not to get floor standing speakers, floor standing speakers typically produce a little more bass then LCR and bookshelf speakers. But you want to usually cross the speakers over at 80hz anyways and let the subs handle all the low end stuff. Any good LCR or bookshelf should be able to play down to 80hz.

So I would personally save the money and not go with floor standing speakers.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jamestown makes some really nice screen for great prices using the XD screen material from SeymourAV. Last I heard they were a little back logged though on getting screens out. So if you weren't in a rush to have a screen tomorrow I would go with them.

http://www.jamestownhometheaterscreen.com


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

microtheater said:


> Alright guys I'm really thinking the AT screen idea is the way to go. I was worried that picture quality suffered with them. Does it?
> I can probably get around 2ft a space behind the screen will this be enough space for floor speakers?
> Im planning to install the subs in the riser so the will be out of the way.
> 
> Do any of you have a link to a theater build with an AT screen to show me how its done?


The SeymourAV Centre Stage XD is an excellent AT material which is used by a lot of people..
It has a gain of 1.2 and there is no loss of image quality over a solid screen..
I view my 8'6" wide XD screen from 9'6" and it just looks like a solid screen..I don't see any weave..

A space of 2' from the front wall to the screen is fine and will accommodate most speaker types..
There are several ways that a screenwall frame can be made and it depends on your individual requirements and aesthetic appeal..
The simplest way (and very affective) is to run a base board on the floor the width of the room and the same on the ceiling..connected by a few vertical struts..You then just fit a cross beam where the top of the screen height will be and hang you screen onto that beam..
The surrounding frame area can then be covered with black open weave cloth..

I can't recall a particular theatre on the forum using that type of construction, but suggest you look through a few construction threads for the ways people have built their screenwalls..


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Prof. said:


> The SeymourAV Centre Stage XD is an excellent AT material which is used by a lot of people..
> It has a gain of 1.2 and there is no loss of image quality over a solid screen..
> I view my 8'6" wide XD screen from 9'6" and it just looks like a solid screen..I don't see any weave..
> 
> ...


I checked out the Seymour center stage XD screen, very nice that is what I am going to go with most likely the 103" diagonal with the economy frame it comes in at 95.5" horizontal which will fill up the wall nicely. I took some measurements today and it looks like I can get about 18" of space for the front speakers behind the screen and still have 9-10ft of distance to my front row seats. Just have to make my hallway a bit narrower. No biggie....

I have started another thread looking for a sub woofer idea to add to my riser but in the end I have decided to place the sub behind the screen as well. I've read a few threads where folks have placed their subs behind the screen with no problem from air movement with as little as a 2" space from the front of the sub to the screen. Do you have any experience with this?

After looking around a bit I found some ideas for how to construct the screen wall, very simple indeed.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> If you're going with an AT screen I personally think you're better off not to get floor standing speakers, floor standing speakers typically produce a little more bass then LCR and bookshelf speakers. But you want to usually cross the speakers over at 80hz anyways and let the subs handle all the low end stuff. Any good LCR or bookshelf should be able to play down to 80hz.
> 
> So I would personally save the money and not go with floor standing speakers.


Can you recommend some good bookshelf or LCR speaker? I plan to have a sub to take care of the low end so your right maybe floor standing speakers are not necessary.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

DIY speakers or retail? And what is your budget?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I had my ported sub behind the screenwall and it worked fine..
Unless you have a very tall sub, it's going to be below the AT screen, so the material you use to cover the framework needs to be similar to grille cloth..
I now have 6' tall horn sub behind the screen which is almost touching the back of the screen, but fortunately the mouth of the horn faces upwards, so there is no screen movement..


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

chrapladm said:


> DIY speakers or retail? And what is your budget?


I'm open to both retail and DIY. 
I would like them to be under $250 each although I could go up to $400 each if it's worth it for quality.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you should check out the SEOS fusion 10 pure's then and the fusion alchemy 8's for your build... those would give you some SERIOUS bang for your buck. no lie


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> you should check out the SEOS fusion 10 pure's then and the fusion alchemy 8's for your build... those would give you some SERIOUS bang for your buck. no lie



Ok I'm sold! After reading some reviews and the price point I am denfinatly going the diy route. 
Are you recommending the fusion 10 pures for front sides and center channel?
And the alchemy 8s for surround?

I'm actually excited now to build my own speakers.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

microtheater said:


> Ok I'm sold! After reading some reviews and the price point I am denfinatly going the diy route.
> Are you recommending the fusion 10 pures for front sides and center channel?
> And the alchemy 8s for surround?
> 
> I'm actually excited now to build my own speakers.


Yup. That's what I'd do


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I could have sworn I just read a thread about "how to build a screen wall" the other day, but now I can't find it. It was a great reference for putting together a nice simple framed wall for an AT screen. I think that's the best way to go if you have the room, which it sounds like you do. A matched set of 3 DIY speakers across the front will give you an amazing soundstage, especially for what you spend. 

I think that's the best thing about the AT screen, you can have 3 identical speakers and won't need to mess around with a horizontally placed CC. You just have 3 perfectly matched sources in the ideal location, right behind what you're looking at.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> I could have sworn I just read a thread about "how to build a screen wall" the other day, but now I can't find it. It was a great reference for putting together a nice simple framed wall for an AT screen. I think that's the best way to go if you have the room, which it sounds like you do. A matched set of 3 DIY speakers across the front will give you an amazing soundstage, especially for what you spend.
> 
> I think that's the best thing about the AT screen, you can have 3 identical speakers and won't need to mess around with a horizontally placed CC. You just have 3 perfectly matched sources in the ideal location, right behind what you're looking at.


Screen walls look simple enough I'm just not sure how people are attaching the fabric panels?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Think about buiding BIG speaker grilles and attaching them with Velcro. Easy up and down, easy to get behind, no trimming to do, etc.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

microtheater said:


> Screen walls look simple enough I'm just not sure how people are attaching the fabric panels?


Well I was going to try out some industrial strength Velcro to attach the panels I was going to build.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Just make sure you don't use too much velcro, I've read people mentioning that if you do the panels can be very hard to remove.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed. Although I haven't even gotten close to finishing my room, when it comes time to make my panels, I'll be using Velcro to attach them. I plan on testing the effort needed to pull the panel off to determine how much Velcro to use. I imagine it doesn't take all that much.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Just a short piece in each corner is all you need..


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I got mine at Home Depot. It worked out great but was $$$$


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

What's the Home Depot item # for the stuff you bought greenster?


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

It is called Velcro EXtreme
Www.velcro.com
PN 91365


----------

